# Dumb question - Removing 12-pin blue connector from quad-lock radio harness?



## pastacor (Jun 8, 2015)

I switched from a premium 7 to an rcd330 and I need to remove the aux connector from the quad-lock, so I can insert a backup camera cable. I can't figure how to get it out of the quad lock?

Another quick question. Is it safe to unplug the airbag light from the radio trim piece while I'm working on the stereo?


----------



## eastbayrae (Sep 2, 2012)

Disconnecting the airbag light will require you to go into VCDS and clear the error for it, otherwise you will have an airbag light on the dash.


----------



## nford (Aug 9, 2006)

Did you figure it out? There’s a little tab you push down on the top and it squeezes out. 


Passat B6 '09 Wagon


----------



## JetTester (Feb 11, 2014)

What i want to know is once you get the blue connector out, how do you open it to get new pins in? I am also trying to connect a video feed and cant get the pins to slip in.


----------



## nford (Aug 9, 2006)

There’s a little flap on the top. Then you need a terminal release tool to take it out..

New pins if they have the correct pin just slide in and click.

Share a close up pic of the connector and pins and i can try to help you out. Message me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JetTester (Feb 11, 2014)

Thanks nford. 

I did manage to get the connector open and pins in. Just need to find some power for the camera and enable it in VCDS before i know if it works.


----------

